# SS Empire Elgar



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

Any info welcome on this ship that a Heavy Lift on PQ16 and stayed in Archangel, Molotovosk and Murmansk for 18 months unloading convoys, I am trying to get enough info to do a website on my Grandfather Gordon Lilico Clark OBE and on the PQ16. Its listed as MOWT managed by Ropners but its not on their list? so I dont know where it was launched or even have a photo. Thanks to those who have already helped especially Billy. Best regards Gordon Lilico Clark 07752 125 178


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

EMPIRE ELGAR of West Hartlepool
British Dry Cargo
MoWT (Ropner Shipping) from 1942 to 1942
Technical data:
Built by Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd., West Hartlepool (Yard No. 1130) April 1942
Engine information:
1 Steam T3Cyl 
by Central Marine Engine Works, West Hartlepool Speed 10.0 knots 

Original dimensions:
327.90 x 46.50 x 23.00
2,847 Grt 1,695 Net 4,665 Dwt
All dimensions are in Imperial
Completed as EMPIRE ELGAR for Ministry of War Transport (Sir R. Ropner & Co. Ltd., managers.) 
1942: Management transferred Dover Navigation Co. Lt., London. 
1946: Sold to Dover Navigation Co. Ltd. 
1947: Renamed SEA MINSTREL. 
1951: Sold to Drayton Steamship Co. Ltd., London; renamed MARANDELLAS. 
1956: Sold to Jansens Rederi A/S, Norway Ingar Jansen, manager); renamed EDWARD JANSEN. 
1960: Sold to Skibs A/S Karlander, Norway (Egil Paulsen, manager); renamed SLITAN. 
1961: Sold to Navigation Maritime Bulgare, Bulgaria; renamed PIRIN. 
1965: Sold to Yugoslav shipbreakers Brodospas and arrived Split for breaking up 1.10.1965.


----------



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

*Empire Elgar- many thanks*

Thats reallygreat, I had some of that info from http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/EmpIndex.html but the extra details you sent were invaluable many thanks again. The search continues for photos but I can now try and trace the records of the builders... (Applause)


----------

